# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Técnicas de Reprodução e Propagação >  Ricordea Florida

## Cesar Pinto

boas
como tinha uma pedra com muitas ricordeas florida e já estavam a encaracolar-se por serem tantas em tao pouco espaço fui obrigado a retirar algumas e aproveitei para fazer uma propagaçao .
deixo aqui algumas fotos do proçesso de propagaçao .

1.jpg


2.jpg


3.jpg


4.jpg


5.jpg


6.jpg


7.jpg


8.jpg


9.jpg

agora só resta saber se todas elas sobreviveram  :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:  
se assim for fico com mais 16uni. do que tinha :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:

----------


## Ingo Barao

nao descancavas enquanto nao o fizesses :Coradoeolhos:   :SbOk2: 
mas algun truque especial para as cortar? ou so as separas-te?

----------


## Cesar Pinto

nao há truques nenhuns :Coradoeolhos:  
com o X acto cortei a coralina por baixo delas, levantava-as com a pinça e raspava a coralina sem ter de as cortar, depois como as minhas ricordeas tinham mais do que uma boca cada foi só cortar (sem dó nem piedade) separando-as assim sendo arranquei 8 ricordeas da rocha e como cada uma delas tinha duas bocas deram 16 unidades depois de cortadas.

----------


## Ruben Miguel

:SbOk:  muito bom

estou na fila para quando quizeres t desfazer de algumas :SbOk5:

----------


## Cesar Pinto

boas Ruben
nao sei se irei vender ou desfazer de alguma para já pois isto que fiz foi um pequeno teste e se resultar será o primeiro passo de um progecto que ira dár os primeiros paços no algarve, e se correr tudo bem ai sim serás um dos que já estao em lista de espera :Coradoeolhos:  
ainda tenho poucas para o que quero fazer ( 35 unidades ) :yb665:   :yb665:   :yb665:   :yb665:   :yb665:   :yb665:  
quero chegar primeiro as 100unidades  :yb665:   :yb665:   :yb665:   :yb665:   :yb665:

----------


## Ruben Miguel

:tutasla:  
venha lá isso para  algarve. :Palmas:  

Força :SbOk:

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

:Admirado:  ... sempre Lisboeta... tá-se mesmo a ver... igual a politico é a sabor do vento, já que vais fazer propagação para o Algarve, já pensás-te como vais fazer para a distribuição dos frag´s  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  CTT ou UPS  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  è que eu quero uma dessas para a minha coleção  :SbOk5:  

Um abraço

----------


## Cesar Pinto

propagaçao para venda ????
nao foi isso que eu disse :yb668:   :yb668:   :yb668:  
faz parte do meu novo progecto uma grande lagoa  :yb665:   :yb665:   :yb665:   sol algarvio :yb665:   :yb665:   quintal etc.
o resto logo se ve :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  .
Joaquim
no coraçao serei sempre Lisboeta mas no meu feitio nao me dou com este stress que há por aqui ( transito, confusao, nenhuma vida propria etc. )
assim sendo vou para onde me dou melhor :SbOk:  .

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

:SbOk:  Fixe!!!

LAGOA... de corais  :Coradoeolhos:  se fores para a frente com isso diz que no que se puder aplicar os conhecimentos de luz, aquecimento, sombreamento, etc. dou-te uma ajuda  :Pracima:  
Mas nada de fazeres um "peniquinho" tem de ser em grande  :Coradoeolhos:   :Coradoeolhos:  

Um abraço

----------


## Cesar Pinto

boas 
ai sim vou precisar da tua ajuda , orientaçao solar, pois queria ter só sol directo na parte da manha até as 11H00 por causa do calor e durante o resto do dia sombra etc.
mas sobre isso depois falamos.
será algo como isto:
aproveito o mesmo aquario onde lhe corto o vidro lateral a meia altura e junto outro aquario do mesmo comprimento mas com metade da altura ao lado( colados um ao outro ( 300comp.* 40largo* altura será 150cm com 40 cm e os outros 150cm com 30cm assim terei uma lagoa com o tamanho do aquario de reef.
quero fazer um jardim com dsb mangues macro algas com cerca de 120cm por 40cm mas este já seria no chao.
enfim uma ideias malucas a qual quero experimentar.
escumador nao devo uzar :yb668:   :yb668:  
luz artificial nao devo uzar :yb668:   :yb668:  
arrefeçimento nao devo uzar :yb668:   :yb668:   visto querer fazer a queda da coluna seca em serpentina em PVC enterrada no chao com uns 20 a 30 metros para dar tempo a agua de arrefecer ate chegar a sump.
alimentaçao redusir ao minimo os animais que procurem na lagoa :yb624:   :yb624:  bem ainda esta tudo a ser construido na minha cabeça.

----------


## Manuel Faria

> no coraçao serei sempre Lisboeta mas no meu feitio nao me dou com este stress que há por aqui ( transito, confusao, nenhuma vida propria etc. )
> assim sendo vou para onde me dou melhor .


Totalmente de acordo César :SbOk:  
é por isso que eu gosto do pacato e tranquilo Minho. É pena as águas serem tão frias.

Ah! como vais para o Algarve lá se vão as minhas xénias :Coradoeolhos:   :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Filipe Silva

Eh eh , granda maternidade!  :Palmas:

----------


## Ricardo_Lou

> nao descancavas enquanto nao o fizesses 
> mas algun truque especial para as cortar? ou so as separas-te?


É como disse o amigo Cesar, cortar sem dó ou piedade.

Mas aconselho sempre colocar as frags em água com iodo por algumas horas, isto ajudará na cicatrização do coral.

De resto, é esperar para que sobrevivam à cirurgia.

----------


## Jorge Neves

Olá a todos.
Começo por pedir desculpa por aproveitar este post para saber como alimentar uma Ricordea que adequiri.O que gostava de saber era se só basta luz ou tambem há outra forma de a alimentar.Agradeço a todos a ajuda que me possam dar,pois corais são a minha nova paixão,depois de 25 anos de fishes only.Só tenho alguns moles por enquanto e até saber o que estou a fazer.
Obrigado a todos.

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

eheheh vou ter uma lagoa dessas ao pe de casa  :SbSourire2:  hummmmm soa-me bem, mais uma vez no pouco, porque pouco sei, poder ajudar é so dizer. Olha tou perito numa coisa, servir  :SbBiere5:   :SbBiere5:  ja nao é uma má ajuda  :SbSourire2:  .
Deixando de brincadeiras no que poder e so dizer e ca te esperamos.
Um ate breve.

Cump.
Anthony

----------


## Cesar Pinto

boas Anthony
desculpa mas se só isso que sabes fazer entao nao vou precisar de ti pois nao bebo :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  
se souberes trabalhar com cimento, tijolo, ferro e vidro já podes ajudar :Coradoeolhos:  .

jorge 
podes alimentar-las com pequenos pedaços de camarao ou lula que ajuda a reproduçao ou entao fazes como eu que nao alimento nenhum coral eles que apanhem a comida dos peixes quando lá cair :yb624:

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

> boas Anthony
> desculpa mas se só isso que sabes fazer entao nao vou precisar de ti pois nao bebo    
> se souberes trabalhar com cimento, tijolo, ferro e vidro já podes ajudar .
> 
> jorge 
> podes alimentar-las com pequenos pedaços de camarao ou lula que ajuda a reproduçao ou entao fazes como eu que nao alimento nenhum coral eles que apanhem a comida dos peixes quando lá cair


Ok entao bebo sozinho  :yb624:   :yb624:  Epa cimento, tijolo, tambem sou capaz de ajudar  :SbOk:  
Assim aproveito vou ver um amigo meu que vai-se mudar tambem pa lagos  :SbOk5:  

Cump.
Anthony

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

César, então este projecto?

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------

